# 8v to 16v head swap



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Im thinking of buying myself a 16v head for Christmas.
However, when I call the scrap yards, what exactly should I ask for? Which VW's have the 16v head that will fit on my 88 Jetta? Or do I have to just go pulling valve covers off








THx


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 8v to 16v head swap (JoggerNot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_ what exactly should I ask for?

A 16v head of course.
Are you digifant or cis?
You will need the head and everything attached to it. The 16v looks entirely different so pulling the valve cover is not necessary. 
If your car is digifant you will also need a custom fuel rail to run 16v digifant.
Putting the 16v head on the 8v bottom end will also drop your compression to around 8:1 also......not so good for power.


----------



## Don Pisto (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: 8v to 16v head swap (vr2jetta)*

8:1... that sounds great if you are running a turbo...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 8v to 16v head swap (JoggerNot)*

While you're pricing it out, compare to see how much more it'd be for the whole engine, because you're bunch of stuff off of the block too like the sprockets, intermediate shaft, distributor block off etc. Turning an 8v into a 16v is a lot more complicated the just bolting on a head.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

I thought about the the CR thing :/ Didn't know it would be so low tho..Huh..Well perhaps I might be better cleaning my 8V head and working it up rather than swapping a 16v?
Digifant or sis..What exactly does that mean? And what is ABA







Those are three things Id love to know...


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

Digifant and CIS are inyection systems... ABA is engine code for the 2.0 engine... keep reading and posting.... u can learn a lot about vws on these forums.
I would keep my 8v head, lots of power on it if you have the knoledge, skills and cash.
Good luck.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats what I figured for digi and CIS. Was clueless on ABA tho







Yeh thats what Iv been doing!


----------



## Top-NouchVR6 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (cwcabrio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwcabrio* »_Digifant and CIS are inyection systems... 

so how would you kno which injection system you have becaue i'm thinkg about putting a 16v head on an obd1 aba block..... not sure which system i have


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Top-NouchVR6)*

CIS injectors arefed from a fuel distributor unit, with individual fuel lines running from the fuel distributor to each injector. Digifant is an electronic fuel injection system, the injectors are fed from a common fuel rail and each injector has an electrical connection, there's no electrical connection on CIS injectors, just the fuel line.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Not to change the question, but could somebody then run a dry nitrous kit with digi?
As apposed to needing wet with CIS ?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

Yes, provided you could find a way to make the digi system deliver the extra fuel needed when you deploy the nitrous. BUT, I don't think that's a simple thing to do with digi, you'd need bigger injectors and probably some sort of a piggyback fmu, it'd be much easier and safer to use wet system or, scrap the digi ecu in favour of a standalone unit that gives you better control of the fueling.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahh so how do I know if im CIS or digi ?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_Ahh so how do I know if im CIS or digi ?

Look under the hood, this is a CIS system, the key features that distinguish all CIS systems from other types of injection systems are the fuel distributor and the individual fuel lines running from the fuel distributor to each cylinder. So if you see these bits, it's CIS.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

you dont even know if yourcis or digi and you want to build a hybrid motor?.... ithink you have a lot of reading to do... try reading the aba 16v hybrid faq before you do anything... there is a lot more involved than you think


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (CanadianCabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianCabby* »_you dont even know if yourcis or digi and you want to build a hybrid motor?.... ithink you have a lot of reading to do... try reading the aba 16v hybrid faq before you do anything... there is a lot more involved than you think

u betcha


----------



## Top-NouchVR6 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

hey sorry to get off topic or thread jack but just curious why does everybody put the 16v on the aba block why not just do a complete 2.0l 16v 9a swap?...... is it becuase the 9a block will not fit into a mk3 or does the aba just produce more power?
sorry again for me noobness










_Modified by Top-NouchVR6 at 6:54 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Top-NouchVR6)*

Actually, that's a really good question. Personally I think, for most people, a full 9A swap would be more appropriate, the 16v/ABA hybrid swap only makes sense when you need to reduce compression ratio for a low budget turbo build or, if for some reason you need to replace the pistons anyway.


----------



## Top-NouchVR6 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

ok that makes since any idea what the compression ratio is on the stock 9a buy chance?


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Top-NouchVR6)*

also the aba block has longer rods and a bigger crank.. and with the trigger wheel you can easily run a coil pack... and you can use motronic with it


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (CanadianCabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianCabby* »_also the aba block has longer rods and a bigger crank.. and with the trigger wheel you can easily run a coil pack... and you can use motronic with it

The crank's pretty much the same as a 9A crank, except for the trigger wheel. The ABA does have longer rods but I doubt most people would notice a difference in the way the engine runs because of it. 
But your main point about the trigger wheel is well taken. While it's certainly not impossible to put a trigger wheel on to a 9a block, it is a bit of a pain so, if you plan to use an engine management system that makes use of a trigger wheel, that's another pretty good reason to consider using the ABA block.


----------



## 85GTIGUY (May 8, 2014)

Undead thread. 

So i am getting ready to buy a full 16v head and everything attached to it.

I know this topic pops up but the exact recipe eludes me in my searches. I'm about to buy a 16v head this is what i will have. What will i still need?

1) 1.8 16v head complete right down to distributor.
1)Intake manifold
1)16v throttle body 
1)16v knock box

I know i'm going to need
1)Head Gasket but which one
1)Timing belt (just need 16v belt right?)

What am i missing?

The car is 8v Cis-E i have been told by techtonicstuning.com that it wont work but i have read on here and other places that it does but everything i have read is about 16v head swaps on newer cars without CIS what am i missing?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Same Head gasket on both cars (this is why you can swap heads in the first place  )

Yes 16v Timing belt! :thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Same Head gasket on both cars (this is why you can swap heads in the first place  )

Yes 16v Timing belt! :thumbup:

Assuming you have the right 16v intake (some are right side throttle body, some are left side) I can`t see why your CIS unit wouldn't be adequate for 16v fueling. There is abut 30hp difference between a North American spec 16v and a high compression/big valve 8v. In real terms, that`s an extremely small amount of fueling difference.


----------

